# bakery apprenticeship



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

i have a job, its stable, and secure, im good at it, but im not overly keen on it, i would go so far as to say "AAAAARRRGGGHHH NOT WORK AGAIN!!!" there is a 2 year bakery apprenticeship at a local morrisons superstore 

(morrisons for the english amongst you is a common store, but for those not familiar its a "family" style superstore, chain run across the uk, but owned by the morrison family not a PLC always touting its well trained staff, fresh food etc)

im fairly confident i could get the apprenticeship, im 21, started my work life in a shop, then moved onto working a bar in a nightclub, left there for a country pub and moved into the kitchen while there, they re-furbished and i moved to mcdonalds for experience of a JIT (just in time) style of food service, then i moved to a contemporary carvery house with a large a la carte menu that is mostly prepared fresh.

i have been baking for years at home, i love the smell of fresh bread and insist on actually baking fresh bread for work even though they offered to get in some frozen artisan baguettes (posh name for what is essentially a normal 6" sub with 2 slices on the dough for a rustic look) which could be baked for 3 or 4 mins to give the illusion of fresh.

do i go for the apprenticeship, or stay in my secure job... the pay in my job is minimum wage at the moment, i dont see it rising as the manager does not like me at all as i stand up to him over quality vs cost and always argue the side of quality (reasonably obviously) i have a young son (10 weeks old) a new flat with lots of bills.... should i go for it or stick it out where i am....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If you are already on minimum-wage, then what do you have to lose?
Morrison's certainly couldn't pay less than statutory min wage!


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

the point is moot because i offered my notice to my employer after a nasty argument with a manager that resulted in the threat of dismissal for theft... over accidentally dropped stock worth £5 

so i handed in 2 weeks notice, and was asked to leave the premesis with PILON (payment in lieu of notice) and full holiday pay (that i had accrued)

so for £5 this manager cost the pub about £150 in basic wages plus another £150 in holiday...

when the proper manger returns from holiday hes gonna be a little annoyed...

ive just got to write a letter formally asking for the PILON to make sure i get it...


----------

